# Final Male for Line Breeding!!



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I never thought I'd be able to find a male that resembled Orion.. I should have known the breeder would have some very stable lines and they just put up another that has everything I wanted in Orion, plus one extra bonus... he's a DT!! So now I have 3 females, 3 males for my Fancy DT and HM lines, and 2 males, 2 females for my yellow fancy HMPK line  Happy breeder right here!

Here's the Orion look alike... hopefully I'll win the bidding! If you plan to bid against me I'll put up quite a fight hahah


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

He's beautiful! I hope you win him!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful! Good luck!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I saw this guy!! I loved him..But not looking for DT. ;]. Hope you get him!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Alright, I know the title says last male... but I've found another DT that looks excellent as far as finnage and color go... but I'm not the best at IBC show standards yet. So, what do you think? Is he show worthy? If so, I'll buy him!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

His anal fin is a bit long but he's perfect otherwise. Nice speration of color and even straight fins


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> His anal fin is a bit long but he's perfect otherwise. Nice speration of color and even straight fins


Ya I was willing to overlook the length of his anal fin for the rest of his good points... well I'm waiting to see the sibling female I'd get with him (if one is available) before I bid


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I love both of them! Hope you win them! The second one has got a sort of tye-dye effect at the end of his fins.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> Alright, I know the title says last male... but I've found another DT that looks excellent as far as finnage and color go... but I'm not the best at IBC show standards yet. So, what do you think? Is he show worthy? If so, I'll buy him!


His dorsal has a few short rays in the front, which is considered a fault.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Dragonlady said:


> His dorsal has a few short rays in the front, which is considered a fault.


Ah! Didn't even notice them. Hmm I'll have to work with him then, but he's the best I've seen so far lol...

Here is the female to go with him. I'm not crazy about her; how do you think their fry will turn out?


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

No worries! Tip:Never breed 2 fish with the same fault. Nearly every betta you see for sale on aquabid and even at IBC shows will have at least one fault. The bettas with the least faults win shows.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> Alright, I know the title says last male... but I've found another DT that looks excellent as far as finnage and color go... but I'm not the best at IBC show standards yet. So, what do you think? Is he show worthy? If so, I'll buy him!


Oh my goodness, i wanted that male sooooooo bad. I was actually thinking of getting him


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Oh my goodness, i wanted that male sooooooo bad. I was actually thinking of getting him



Haha! I was looking at him too! It would have strayed a bit from my plans but ohhhhhh is he ever gorgeous!

I wonder how many of us drooling over one auction! Haha!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

It gives me great comfort that so many were oogling him! I need to find homes for the babies at some point  My pet store will only buy so many from me...


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> It gives me great comfort that so many were oogling him! I need to find homes for the babies at some point  My pet store will only buy so many from me...




Well you know I am already signed up
Also, would love something from your blue marbled DTs!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> It gives me great comfort that so many were oogling him! I need to find homes for the babies at some point  My pet store will only buy so many from me...


Hey if you finally decide to get that beautiful male please let me know because i would like a fry and i you dont, then still let me know because i want him

Thanx!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh I got him lol. With a sibling female. Since there's great interest in him I'll prob breed them early on! Add me as a friend on here so I can remember you were interested  It's the easiest way for me to remember who wanted fry!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> Oh I got him lol. With a sibling female. Since there's great interest in him I'll prob breed them early on! Add me as a friend on here so I can remember you were interested  It's the easiest way for me to remember who wanted fry!


Okay no problem!


----------



## Torat (Dec 22, 2010)

I agree, he was beautiful. If I only had more tanks...


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Torat said:


> I agree, he was beautiful. If I only had more tanks...


Lol I just buy more!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Ive got it planned out see: ive got my custom tank coming (holds 4 males and up to 6 females) the breeding tank will hold fish when im not spawning and if i get some i can put them in suction in tanks inside the breeding tank LOL


----------

